# What's the best glue for gluing foam into a box?



## DLJeffs (Jul 25, 2016)

I made a set of steak knives and a box to store them in.




There is enough space above the knives when the lid is closed such that they can slide out of their storage slots. So I'm thinking about gluing a strip of foam into the lid that would just touch the knives when the lid is closed. It would secure the knives in place and prevent them from moving around. Here's a shot of the box open without the foam and a shot with the foam strip.



No foam strip.




The white thing in the lid is a slice of 5/16" foam.

I'm not convinced I'll do this (it detracts a little from the beauty of the cedar in my opinion).

But here's my question: if I do decide to glue in the foam strip, what glue would you recommend? It might be good to make this so the foam could be replaced in the future if it compresses and no longer secures the knives, or begins to degrade or something. Any recommendations or other ideas are most welcome. Thanks in advance. Doug

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 25, 2016)

Since it such a nice box & beautiful Knives I would take a little extra time & make a nice wood strip & glue some felt on it to hold the knives in place.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd tend to agree with a wood strip with some felt but as far as gluing in foam and such I like E6000. You can get it Menards and such. I would recommend testing it or any other adhesive on a scrap piece of the foam first just to make sure it doesn't eat the foam. It's rare but depending on the type of foam it could happen. Another option would be to use a double sided tape. 3M makes some meant for autobody in various widths and if it'll hold a molding on at 70MPH it should do fine for the foam. Another option would be to use a strip of dense weatherstrip foam that already has the adhesive on the back, It comes in various widths and thicknesses also available at Menards or hardware stores.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2016)

We use a 3m VHB tape a lot at work and it's very strong. Also easily replaceable. We run it through a pinch roller to adhere plastic extensions that shelves hang from and that is the only fastener. 

Personally in would go the route everyone else is saying and make a piece of wood contoured with felt.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2016)

I would not use foam. Use the same wood that you used to hold the knives in place. If you put a strip over the blade side, I think that would be an acceptable alternative...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. You've convinced me to make a wood strip to hold the knives in place, rather than the foam strip. It always felt like it detracted from the appearance of the box. I knew this place could keep me on the straight and narrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

